# ivermectin pour on



## sixshooterfarm

is ivermectin pour on safe for pregnant goats and if so how do you give it, orally or along the back, thanks


----------



## sweetgoats

I have heard form several breeders *never pour on the ivermectin because it burns their skin* I do not know first hand because it would ruin the fiber. I would use the Ivermectin 1% cattle injection. and just use it orally. It should be 1cc for 30 pounds.


----------



## trob1

Sixshooter what are you wanting to use the ivomec pour on for? external parasites or internal? Ivomec is safe for pregnant does. I am not sure about giving the pour on orally as it has a carrier in it to make it a pour on. I only know the pour on as a pour on dose and that is triple the cattle dose. It does not burn them or they would have let me know. They do not even act as if I did anything when I have used it. If you are trying to rid internal parasites I would use Ivomec injectable orally and if you are looking at mites then the pour on poured on is the way I use it.


----------



## ilroost

i have always used the pour on and have had good luck with it. If it burns them then they have not really showed any sign of it.


----------



## sixshooterfarm

Thanks guys, Ok so I used it on them and it has been a couple of days and they seem to be perfectly fine. No burning just a little blue line across their back were I put the pour on lol. They seemed fine, they have no more lice wich is wonderful to see something finally work!!! I have powedered a powdered and nothing has worked!!! This stuff, I swear the lice and mites were gone within an hour, couldent beleive it. My next question is, how well does it work with internal parasites?


----------



## luvmygoats

Can't tell you for sure how the pour on works with goats but we have been using it for years on our chickens and it works great. Gets rid of most internal and external parasites. Most except tape worm that is. We use the ivomec injectabel for our goats though.
Thought it was interesting that last fall when our dog developed a case of sarcoptic mange, that the vet prescirbed ivomec injectable. We gave him an injection every two weeks, three shots total and it took care of the mange very well.

Gina


----------



## trob1

Sixshooter do fecals and see how it works for internal, for me when I used it their eyelids were finally red but I really think the mites were keeping the lids a pale pink. It amazes me at how quick any parasite seems to make the lids pale. Mine were pale and they had cocci in their stool when I did fecals and after 5 days of sulmet their lids were red again.

I am glad you went ahead and did the pour on as a pour on. For me it was a blessing. I was so tired of my goats scratching and the sevens dust was doing nothing for them and giving the ivomec orally and sub-q did nothing. Just be sure to do this again in 2 weeks to kill what hatches.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I am going to move this to 101 because it has some great information we don't want lost.


----------



## deenak

One of my goats has lice Do I pour this on her according to weight or give it to her orally? Should I treat the rest of the group? They all sleep in the same barn.


----------



## Danielle

Hey guys,

I have a question that I am hoping you can all help me with 
In my quest for dewormers that are actually affective on lice, I've come across Ivomec pour-on for cattle. Seems like most have had very good results where lice are concerned. However, it has come to my attention that it may or may not work on Internal parasites.

*Here is what I found..*.
Ivermectin Pour-On for Cattle
NOTE from Administrator: This is a cattle product but is commonly used on goats as Off Label- we use it at the rate of 1cc/20lbs in a syringe with no needle dribbles along the back line from neck to tail- directly on the skin for the control and effective removal of Biting lice and other external parasites.* Even though this is also a dewormer, it is not effective as a dewormer on goats- Only as an external parasite control- you still need to deworm your goats for internal parasites.* Ivermectin pour-on is the only effective parasite control I have seen that effectively rids the goat of Biting lice- This is equal to Ivomec PourOn.

Is the above statement true? Does anyone know why this product would work as an internal pesticide in cattle and not goats?

Any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks a lot guys!

-Danielle (AKA: Wild Goat Woman)


----------



## newmama30+

My Vet seemed to think it would help with both internal and external parasites. We used it in Nov, and will be retreating with it after everyone kids. I like that it is easy to give 'em even the ones that run from me just tip it and they get dosed as they go.


----------



## StaceyRosado

from what I hear from other goat breeders who use it that it isnt always effective for internal and you need to give an oral wormer if you have internal parasites


----------



## nancy d

Ive used the cattle pour on for heel mites successfully as a pour on...just a few cc topically on affected area once every 21 days, it usually clear up by the second treatment.
For internal I use the Ivermectin injectable ORALLY.


----------



## milk and honey

Anyone know about using the ivermectin topically on pregnant does? My girls.. especially the pregnant doe... are itching! I've used an equine powder 3 times now... and they are still itching. I'm going to go out with some tea trea oil and rosemary... I need to check to see if I have eucalyptus.... with olive oil... but I may pull out the 'big guns' if this continues.


----------



## peggy

I'd like to hear this answer too, milk and honey. I have a pregnant girl that probably needs to be done.


----------



## milk and honey

We may need to post a new question on this, but I'll bump it again...


----------



## newmama30+

We are going to do an oral dewormer next, although the pour on seemed to perk everyone up and their color had seemed better, but since they are inside now all the time due to the weather, I am going to have a fecal exam done, just to double check that they are okay in that area.


----------



## cdtrum

I have no idea about using the pour-on on preggies, I only have wethers......but I do use the pour-on for mites on my boys and it is the only thing I have found that works! I just wanted to point out on fecaling in the winter.....all you see on fecals are eggs, adult worms (barberpoles) do not lay eggs in cold temps so just keep in mind that because you don't see eggs on a fecal does not always mean your goat is clean.....so watch their coloring.


----------



## Danielle

Another question to throw in. How many of you have used the Generic Dewormers such as IVER-ON™ or ProMectin B? They're half the price but I'm having trouble figuring out how similar they are to IVOMEC and Ivermectin.

Would be nice to save a little money on these expensive dewormers.


----------



## newmama30+

I would guess the difference would be the same as using a generic perscription, because the pour on I use Ivo-mec but active ingredient/dewormer is Ivermectin. Same as the generic 1.87% Horse paste dewormer I bought. If Im wrong please correct me.


----------



## crgoats

I need to treat my goats, as they are itching and loosing fur too. I am still trying to see if the pour on is safe to use on pregger goats, and that question was not answered on this thread yet. Also, where on the goat are you supposed to pour it? Do you put it between shoulder blades like you treat dogs with flea preventative?


----------



## Jessica84

I have used it on prego goats not knowing they were prego and mama and babys were ok. I would say they were late 2 months to early 3 months bred. I swear by the pour on!!! But this is your choice, I would feel so bad if something did go wrong, but I am going to be doing my prego does with it. Someone posted to put it in a syringe then place on the doe, this wont work, I tryed. It eats the rubber away and is soo hard to push it out, I would just go with the gun that you can purchase for the bottle, you click it to how many cc's you want, then shoot and it and fills right back up for you. Your does are loosing hair? Do they have scabs? If so, try not to get it on the scabs, but yes put between the shoulder, but to be honest I have yet to actuly get it in the right place. They say the shoulder because they cant lick it, and for that reason I will NEVER drench them with it. People say you can do it that way, but my choice is not to. Ok hope this helps you out.


----------



## crgoats

No scabs, just flaky skin with hair loss. I decided to go for it. I did use the applicator that measured it that came with my bottle. I ran a line down their back because that is what the directions said to do. The female with the hair loss was fainting a lot after I treated her, but I was working on cleaning the barn, and I think the faints were from me spooking her with the giant garbage can. She would run out of the barn, miss the step, and faint. Within an hour or two, all of their itching stopped completely. It was amazing. I did not want to leave them in case they had a reaction, so cleaning the barn really well kept me out by them for several hours. Plus, now I know they have parasite free bedding. I hope that all is well with their babies, but they had to be treated, so I did what I needed to.


----------



## Jessica84

I agree with you on doing it. its amazing stuff!! How far along are they? Poor girls, If I had fainting goats I would probably have a heart attack every time they fainted, but your story did make me laugh


----------



## 20kidsonhill

nancy d said:


> Ive used the cattle pour on for heel mites successfully as a pour on...just a few cc topically on affected area once every 21 days, it usually clear up by the second treatment.
> For internal I use the Ivermectin injectable ORALLY.


we have a vet coming out friday to diagnose what will more than likely end up being leg mites. When you say you put it on the affected areas, How are you putting it on their legs? does it not work if you just put it on their backs?


----------



## dustyroad

Just to make it very clear, do not use the pour-on orally. The injectable can be used orally. I've also used ivermec for my pet snakes and this information comes straight from the vet.


----------



## johnson

I believe the main point to make is that POUR on ivermectin is ONLY to be used EXTERNALLY.... in cattle, the external application helps rid the animal of INTERNAL parasites too.... butthis does not hold true for goats...the pour on will only kill the externalparasites. Please use only injectable ivermectin, or ivermectin horse paste if you give it orally.


----------



## nancy d

20kidsonhill said:


> we have a vet coming out friday to diagnose what will more than likely end up being leg mites. When you say you put it on the affected areas, How are you putting it on their legs? does it not work if you just put it on their backs?


20kids Using rubber gloves I spray it liberally on affected areas & rub in into the skin, especially around dew claws.
This is the only way Ive done it, especially since it's in heels & lower legs.


----------



## RCFarmkids

Can the Ivermectrin pour on be used on baby goats for lice? What is a safe age?


----------



## happybleats

You can use it in very small amounts...I take a cotton ball and moisten it..then dab under arm pits...too much is not good..but lice is worse..


----------



## newbygoat

Hi, how much of the pour-on do you use per body weight of goat, if treating for lice? Thanks!!


----------



## libby

Can I ask how safe guard horse de worming paste is applied to goats ??


----------



## libby

newbygoat said:


> Hi, how much of the pour-on do you use per body weight of goat, if treating for lice? Thanks!!


1 cc per 20 lbs of body weight.


----------



## lottsagoats

Studies at ag colleges have shown (I forgot which ones, i read the studies a few years ago) that pour on does not work on goats for internal parasites because of how fast their metabolism works. Even injectable doesn't worm as effectively given as an injection as it does orally. Again, it's because of the fast metabolism. Their bodies eleminate it before it can get to the worms.

I have seen first hand how that stuff can burn the skin of sensitive goats. I had a friend who decided to use it as an easy way to de-worm. Those poor goats had their skin almost burned off, it blistered and became so raw, the hair fell out and bled. Cows have much thicker skin than goats, and the pouron was made for cattle. 

Ivermectin given orally will kill external parasites too.

I use horse worming paste for my goats, horses and dogs. The Ivermectin and Quest (Quest is equal to Cydectin, only 4X stronger) horse paste is stronger than the livestock stuff. I buy the ivermection paste by the case for my critters. It's usually cheaper than the livestock wormers and I stock up on it when there is a sale. The horse dewormer is always given orally.


----------



## BCG

When using Horse wormer, what is the dosage?


----------

